# A collection of images from the six flags amusement park, New Orleans, in the 6 years after Katrina



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.lovethesepics.com/2011/0...r-of-abandoned-six-flags-new-orleans-75-pics/

Quite a bit of HDR and oversaturation, but not loads, taken by different photographers.

Id love to find somewhere like this in the UK.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 23, 2012)

sim667 said:


> http://www.lovethesepics.com/2011/0...r-of-abandoned-six-flags-new-orleans-75-pics/
> 
> Quite a bit of HDR and oversaturation, but not loads, taken by different photographers.
> 
> Id love to find somewhere like this in the UK.


So would a lot of us....


----------



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> So would a lot of us....


 Ace place for a free party


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 23, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Ace place for a free party


Quite, looks to be a lot of scrap and all.


----------



## pesh (Feb 23, 2012)

reminds me of the Pripyat fairground. if a bit more colourful.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice pics but I am so over that fucking HDR effect.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 23, 2012)

Some of those photos look outstanding.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Nice pics but I am so over that fucking HDR effect.


 
I think they're suited for some things and not for others...

Im gonna have a play with my hdr's i use a surreal effect on them which looks good on some, shit on others and its very obvious they're hdr, so i want to try and do some subtle hdr.


----------



## badseed (Feb 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Nice pics but I am so over that fucking HDR effect.


 
This ^
Great shots though, would love to visit somewhere like that.
This is the closest place I have been to, and it was fairly disappointing (not a bit like an episode of Scooby Doo)
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/may-2011-photo-thread.273546/page-4#post-10158513


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2012)

Wonder if they will ever be rejuvinated and reopen.


----------



## abe11825 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow... amazing photos...


----------

